# What size barn to build?



## brandon327 (Aug 26, 2013)

I am in the process and building a barn for my kids show goats and can't decide how big. We are gonna have a about 6 show goats but may getting a small breeding stock of boer goats. I am think about a 16x16 or a 24x16. I am think at least an area to setup my trimming stand and store feed and the rest a open area. They have outside area also


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You'll want to start mapping out all that you want in the barn. Do you want kidding stalls, a storage area, hay storage, grooming area, etc.? Depending on what you want in the barn, your budget, and just how big you're willing to go all goes into effect. I don't think there's any "right size" for everyone because each person has different wants and needs when it comes to creating a barn that will effect the size.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, the recommended guidelines for shelter is a minimum of 10 sq ft per goat, with 15 being better. Kidding pens need to be at least 4' X 4', and I prefer 5' X 5'. Hay storage should be big enough to accomodate at least a few month's worth of small squares if that is what you use, big rounds or squares could be stacked on pallets and tarped. My grain storage is 10' X 12' and works pretty good for everything except totes - those are stored in the shop. I hope this helps!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I think a good rule of thumb is to guess about what you think you'll need....and then double it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No one has ever said, "I wish my barn were smaller".
If you have moveable panels your potential is limitless.
Right before kidding, each stall has 3 or 4 bales of straw ready to be cut open.
Don't forget a hay loft. And plenty of outlets up high.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Build the barn as large as you can afford. You will be surprised at how fast it will fill up.


----------

